

Ask HN: What's the best way to improve pitch deck? - play_tagapp

Any tips for improving investor pitch deck?
======
mike_
Hi,

In order to improve your pitch deck you need to evaluate your business from
the standpoint of an investor.

If you were investing into a company and handing over money what are the
things you would want to see?

A passionate team with a track record of executing. An innovative solution
which solves a real pain point for customers in a way which is differentiated
from competitors. This competitive advantage would preferably be defensible.
Hopefully it is in a large market which has capacity for exponential growth. A
detailed go to market and customer acquisition strategy is also vitally
important, cash is king in startups so traction with paying customers not only
buys you time, but also demonstrates to the investor you have somewhat
validated and tested the idea you're pitching.

It's also important to convey all this in your deck in a manner which is
compelling and concise. Clarity is vital when pitching investors so be
specific and don't fill your slides up with a bunch of boring text. Use
visuals to convey concepts where you can. Here's a template you can use to
help with the structure of your deck. It's based on the recommendations of
Sequoia Capital [http://deckworks.co/investor-pitch-deck-
template/](http://deckworks.co/investor-pitch-deck-template/)

Hope this helps.

